# Value of restored 8N



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

I know that the heading says Holz Equipment & this question my sound silly, but Holz Equipment only repairs & services equipment we don't normally sell equipment. I have a 1952 8N that I purchased to restore & use as a mower tractor around the shop, however as we are getting close to completion on it & everyone that comes into the shop and sees it says that it should be advertised for sale because it is close to one of a kind. When I say restored I mean restored. When I bought the tractor it had it had set under an oak tree & not run for over 5 years. I paid $700.00 for it, but now I have around $2100.00 invested in wholesale priced parts, this parts list is now over two pages long. As you can see we have spared no expense to getting it to like new condition. This unit will look & operate like a new tractor when completed. My question is, what will a 8N like this bring on the market??. We are compiling a group of pictures which will show the work as it progressed. 

Frank at Holz Equipment Service


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Can't realy give you much on value, but I will say this. There are a LOT of N's out there. And wile they do hold there value, it is hard to get your money back out of them when you do a FULL restore. Sence your in the repairing busness, best way to make money on that tractor? Use it as a busness card. Go to shows, park it out front, show the people what you can do. Maybe drum up some nice busness for the slow times.


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Around here a restored 8n will fetch around $3000 give or take.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would venture $3500 to $5000 depending on the amount of detail, paint, and original attention to resoration, maybe even more under some circumstances. The upper price range would mean near showroom condition.


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for your input guys. I am not quite through with it yet, but I expect it to be near showroom condition when completed. I am ready to send the hood, finders, & rear reams to be sandblasted everything else is done. I plan to offer it for sale when finished, but it won't go cheap. Once you do a restoration to this much detail you find out how expensive & time consuming it is. Maybe when this baby is done I will have some free time on the weekends. 

Frank


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Don't forget to post a couple of pictures.spinsmile


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, post a few pic's if you can. I'd sure like to see that one! I remember, years ago, Dad had a Jubilee.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

The smart-alec in me was going to say it wasn't worth much and you should just give it to me!:thumbsup: I had no idea what an N would sell for but was suprised at only $3000. To me anytime you say restoration that means money and time ...lots of it! Please post some pictures, even it it is not done. Then we can see the progress. Thanks for sharing ahead of time!:cheers:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well there are rebuilds and then there are restorations and also some rework jobs. It all boils down to the level of detail and quality of work performed. I have seen complete rebuilds done by masters like John Smith go for well over $10K --- but that is more perfect than new --- concourse condition tractors.

Most perfect restorations will yield very close to $5K for a mint job --- decent work somewhere in the $2500-3500 range. It all depends on the work and of course the buyer. 

Andy


----------

